# Autoroller 200 Rollerteam



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all. We are thinking of changing our Tribute 550 for an Auto roller 200 based on the new Ford Transit. I can't find Roller team on the forum does anyone know anything about these vans? they seem to be great value for money! Of course it is a lot longer and wider than our van but we have found that living in the tribute is just too cramped , especially with our wonderful climate and the thought of another pooch arriving!.Any info would be gratefully received. Thanks!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Nickynoo
Would that be the new design Roller Team 200 with the rear fixed bed?
I saw that at the NEC last month and was quite impressed.

I believe that Roller Team are a budget brand of CI, and there seems to be plenty around. Others will know more.

We also moved up from the Tribute 550 this year for more or less the same reasons. Whilst you will find driving and parking more of a chore the extra space on site makes it all worthwhile.

Good luck

Paul


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi Oldenstar, 
No it doesn't have a fixed bed it has a rear kitchen with large washroom and seperate shower it has 2 long settees which make up to 2 singles or a massive double bed! I made up the bed very quick and smooth mechanism we could even just use one as a double! We really love our Tribby but hubby is 6 foot and keeps banging his head neither of us are very slim and we are finding it a tight squeeze! The space and storage of the Roller team seemed like luxury. The Ford Transit base vehicle appeals also. We will just have to wait and see what they will offer against for the 550 thaks for the luck! 
Nickynoo


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

As you can see we have an Autoroller 500 which is the overcab version of the same thing.

The base vehicle is an easy drive-we went to Croatia this year and managed about 32 mpg overall and that included a fair bit of driving _over_ mountains.

The internal layout in the 500 is slightly different as there are no forward facing rear seats, just two sideways facing bench seats which would be ok just for the two of you.

One problem that you may find is that you will have nowhere to store tall chairs as the wardrobe is not as high as you might think.

The toilet/shower room is tight but usable.

The grill thing is only that- not an oven. It can't be easily replaced with a small oven in the same position as the oven door would not open properly because of the angle of the bathroom door. (no oven is not a problem to us as there is plenty of storage space for such things as double skillets)

This is our second Autoroller and we have found them both to be solidly put together.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the Autoroller. I still like the van ticket price on windscreen is £25,995 "with free cab air con". We have been told to find £6000 and part ex our 1year old Tribute Trigano 550! . We were told the Roller team 200 had already had £2000 marked down! Even so we don't want to take that much of a sting on our Tribby so the quest continues!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

As you can see we have the Rollerteam and friends have the rollerteam 700, we both love them and have no problems with the Transit base. 

Don't know who you are dealing with but you could try Geoff Cox in Derby, we both got excellent deals through them and the aftersales are excellent if not a bit laid back . 

Let me know if you need more info,
Mandy


----------

